# Anybody Know What Kind Of Piranha This Is?



## Chauncey (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm not sure what kind of piranha i have they were not specific at the store. I was hoping one of you guys would know. Pic below its not him but looks almost exactley like em. Thanks everyone

**PICTURE REMOVED at request of person who took it **


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

S.rhombeus or S.sanchezi, depending on the amount of red on the throat.


----------



## Chauncey (Oct 23, 2011)

Ok he has very little red on his throat its not easy to tell because he's very skittish


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

S. Compressus


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

In sanchezi there would be more red to the throat so if you say it's very little, I don't think it's sanchezi.
How's the body spotting ? If there are bars, it's compressus. If it are only spots like in the picture, it's rhombeus...


----------



## Chauncey (Oct 23, 2011)

By bars do you mean stripes?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

X2 , memento what do you think the one in the pic is? S.rhombeus


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2011)

The fish pictured above is s. sanchezi

Would need an actual picture of your fish to say what it may or may not be. Juvy Rhom, sanchezi and compressus look very similar. Sometimes you need to wait until they grow out a bit before you can tell.


----------



## Chauncey (Oct 23, 2011)

ok i took a bunch of pictures this was the best one sorry my camera is bad but this is him


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

ksls said:


> The fish pictured above is s. sanchezi
> 
> Would need an actual picture of your fish to say what it may or may not be. Juvy Rhom, sanchezi and compressus look very similar. Sometimes you need to wait until they grow out a bit before you can tell.


I doubt the picture above is sanchezi as he lacks major red coloration and he also has yellow in him too


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2011)

Well my dear it is. Red anal fin, dish head, large eye to mouth ratio. Just because the gill plate isnt flaming red yet does not mean this is not a Sanchezi. Its still a juvy, give him some time









As for the second picture it is s.rhombeus


----------



## Chauncey (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks guys i appreiciate all the help


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Im sorry i still say first pic is compressus or rhombeus , deff not sanchezi. As for the second pic id say sanchezi or rhombeus


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!!! The first picture was MY piranha

Proof:

Look at the dent in the wall below him, and then compare it to the one in the first picture you obviously stole Chauncey

not to mention, the fish is exactly the same and it's a differen't shot (same plant too!)



I'll be contacting mods about this, that's just not cool


----------



## Chauncey (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm sorry BlackPiranhas i said it wasnt my picture i couldn't get a picture of mine at first, i didnt mean to steal it from you i got it off google


----------



## Chauncey (Oct 23, 2011)

I re-searched for it on google and traced it back to Geckoforums.net a post by Mike V so if thats not you then go rage on him, again I'm sorry and i understand why you were mad


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Easy fellas .. its just an i.d no biggie


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Relax mate. It was me who editted the initial post to show the picture and it indeed was taken from geckoforums: http://geckoforums.net/showthread.php?t=65167
Just an ID question, he didn't claim it was his fish or his picture.


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

memento said:


> Relax mate. It was me who editted the initial post to show the picture and it indeed was taken from geckoforums: http://geckoforums.net/showthread.php?t=65167
> Just an ID question, he didn't claim it was his fish or his picture.


I got the impression that he did (Had just woken up and skimmed the thread fast :l), so I apologize for that. Yes, I am MikeV on geckoforums and RTB.net









no hard feelings, I'm just a little on edge about my photos being used without permission seeing as Kingsnake classifieds decided to use a really good picture I took of my savannah monitor. I never saw it directly, but a friend on another forum told me they had seen the picture on KS just a few months ago


----------



## memen (Mar 14, 2003)

From your pic and in my opinion, it's appears to be a juvénile _S.sanchezi_.


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

nice fish







though!!


----------

